# Blackberries



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just bought some blackberries at Sams's Club.  I bought it without having a recipe in mind. I like eating fruit as is but also maybe in a salad or something, any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2008)

In cereal....With ice cream...

Enjoy!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 18, 2008)

We use to have them with a little milk and sugar- very simple dessert.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 18, 2008)

In cereal is very tasty, or oatmeal.  I put blueberries in my oatmeal every day!  If you have other fruit in the house you can make a lovely fruit salad.

Of course, there is always blackberry PIE!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2008)

My mom made blackberry cobbler a lot when I was growing up, with a side of vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

Take about two cups blackberries to 1/2 cup sugar, place in pot and boil down to reduce and thicken. Pour over pancakes, waffles, crepes, ice cream, etc.


----------



## nesta67 (Feb 18, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> We use to have them with a little milk and sugar- very simple dessert.


 
That's how I like them too.  And if you leave them to sit in the milk and sugar for a bit they start to break down and are extra yummy.


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's my very very very favorite way to enjoy blackberries:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/grandma-s-blackberry-upside-down-cobbler-12431.html


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 18, 2008)

redkitty said:


> In cereal is very tasty, or oatmeal. I put blueberries in my oatmeal every day! If you have other fruit in the house you can make a lovely fruit salad.
> 
> Of course, there is always blackberry PIE!!!


 
My vote is the pie!  We had blackberry bushes in our backyard at our old house and I would pick them every morning.  They were wild and it was sometimes impossible to keep up with.  I made cobblers, pies, froze berries you name it.  But the pie was always everyone's favourite!  Alas, we have moved and we drove by a couple of month's ago to find out the new owners had removed all the bushes.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm mulling over a raspberry pie idea.  I keep bumping into a couple gallons of the berries in the freezer and need to use them soon.  I am optimistic about the upcoming raspberry season.  The drought has cut the season short the past two years.  Pie sounds good, with a cream or custard base...


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Have them with boston lettuce with warm goat cheese rilettes and candied walnuts.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 18, 2008)

If you have any duck glace handy, mix in some strained and reduced blackberry puree for a nice suace for a MR duck breast.


----------



## itzalgud (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in the Northwest where blackberries grow wild like weeds. They are a real pain.  Half of my 1/2 acre lot is covered with them. They even grow in the garage. I've fought them so long, I finally am satisfied just to keep them in check. This aside, I do use the berries (hard not to when they are coming through the windows)

So, I make blackberry jam. It's really quick and easy.
5 cups washed blackberries
1/2 tsp butter or margarine
1 package fruit Pectin (4 tbsp)
7 cups sugar

1. Place berries, butter and pectin in large pot and bring to a rolling boil, stirring constantly.
2. Add sugar and bring back to a boil and cook 1 minute.
3. Remove from heat and pour into sterilized canning jars. Seal with new lids.
4. Process 15 minutes in a hot water bath.
Makes 8 half pints. Much more flavorful than store bought.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 19, 2008)

I like to mash them up in my lemonade. 
For work my signature martini was a blackberry pear concoction.. I made a strained blackberry puree with a dsah of lemon and simple syrup mixed in. Just add Grey Goose Pear (NOT absolut, very different), shake, and you're set! In a pinch try Grey Goose Poire muddled with lemon slice, sugar and blackberries. Might want to strain the seeds *cough!*


----------



## Caine (Feb 19, 2008)

I procured this recipe from a little dessert place in San Francisco called Sweet Inspirations:

Using a tart pan, make a dark chocolate cookie crust, then fill it with a semi-sweet dark chocolate mousse. Once it's set, cover the entire top of the tart with blackberries. Slice into 6 or 8 servings, adding only one dollop of whipped cream to each slice.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

Caine said:


> I procured this recipe from a little dessert place in San Francisco called Sweet Inspirations:
> 
> Using a tart pan, make a dark chocolate cookie crust, then fill it with a semi-sweet dark chocolate mousse. Once it's set, cover the entire top of the tart with blackberries. Slice into 6 or 8 servings, adding only one dollop of whipped cream to each slice.


You are a wicked man, Caine. I don't have any of those things in the house so now I have to go to the store! It sounds absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a timely thread.  The February 2008 issue of _Saveur_ magazine has a recipe for blackberry pie on page 65.  It sounds delicious.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Just bought some blackberries at Sams's Club.  I bought it without having a recipe in mind. I like eating fruit as is but also maybe in a salad or something, any ideas?



One of the best berries out there.  Great in a fruit salad.  Best in Cobblers or pies or over ice cream.  Makes a great jam(or reduced sauce).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 19, 2008)

itzalgud said:


> I live in the Northwest where blackberries grow wild like weeds. They are a real pain. Half of my 1/2 acre lot is covered with them. They even grow in the garage. I've fought them so long, I finally am satisfied just to keep them in check. This aside, I do use the berries (hard not to when they are coming through the windows)
> 
> So, I make blackberry jam. It's really quick and easy.
> 5 cups washed blackberries
> ...


 
 My brother who lives in Eugene , OR , says the same thing about people hating the bushes as they are so invasive. I might be wrong but I would love to have them here as I love Black Berries. It is just to dry here to try and grow Black Berries. We do have wild strawberries/ raspberries in the high country but the birds and bears get them way before we can, that is if we can find some


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 20, 2008)

Blackberries, Goat cheese, balsamic, sugared pecans, field greens


----------

